# Transporting our belongings to Majorca?



## loulou-81 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi all,

My husband and I are moving to Majorca from the UK in February and we need to move all our belongings over there. 

Does anyone have any experience of hiring a van one way and if so, costs/details etc.

Is this the best option? We aren't limited on time and wouldn't mind a drive through France  but would flying our stuff over there be much more? 

Many thanks in advance,
Kind regards
Louise


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Our stuff went to the Canary Isles by ship in a container, a local removal company called Shires, set it all in motion. It took a while but eventually arrived safe and sound.

We made one mistake, should have filled the container more, there wasn't any customs duty to pay on any thing.


----------



## callie (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Loulou - we're were hoping to move to Mallorca but have been delayed due to health problems. We looked into this and couldn't find a company who would do car or van hire to Mallorca (either one way or returning) - I think it's because the ferrys don't allow hire vehicles on board. It may have changed in the past 8 months of course.


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi,
We used Webbs (there is also Whites, but they never replied to any of our e mails requesting a quote etc), we found Webbs to be perfect, they collected our items from Shropshire when they said they would and delivered them to our house in Algaida at the exact time that we requested. They are based on the island so know exactly what they are talking about.
Hope that helps
Regards
Keith


----------



## winns transport (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Wise Transport are good, he will deliver all over Spain for you, he is based in Plymouth in the Uk. We deliver cars and motorbikes, and he does the household stuff.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

try googling Trevor's removals Mallorca ,they do weekly runs to Mallorca,I've used them several times,no problems


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I posted the details of what I needed on Uship and received quotes from loads of transporters and removal companies. I had a large removal van of furniture etc transported from Scotland to Malaga province for just over £2,000 and 2 dogs and a cat transported via a pet transporter for a total of £650

It was a lot cheaper than a lot of quotes I had received when approaching removal companies directly. both companies I used were very good and efficient. You can read feedback for the companies that send you quotes to ensure you are dealing with a decent company.


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hepa do you have a phone number for Shires and where are they based. We are transporting to Gran Canaria. We have looked into various ways and shipping by container looks the most reasonable. Already had two quotes now but would like anoher many thanks xx


----------

